# Has anyone elses bun done this?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

When I first moved in to the house the turf had been laid and was all complete grass. 

I often give my bun dried herbal treats and last summer he was out and about on the lawn....this year the grass has grown but with all the plants that were in the dried herbs :yikes:

There's not really any birds about as it's a new estate - has he really grown his own plants?  

Em
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

id say yes


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> id say yes


:lol: I desperately hope so  It'd be so cute and he'd be so proud of himself

ps :001_wub: you xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: I desperately hope so  It'd be so cute and he'd be so proud of himself
> 
> ps :001_wub: you xxxxx


he would love it- food on demand :lol:

:001_wub: you too! xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump 

Em
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

some budding horticulturists should be able to help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump??  xxxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Do the herb treats you give him have seed bits in like bird seed? If so it might just be that he left a few seeds on the grass which have grown.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Do the herb treats you give him have seed bits in like bird seed? If so it might just be that he left a few seeds on the grass which have grown.


They do!

:lol: I really want him to have grown his own plans 

Em
xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> They do!
> 
> :lol: I really want him to have grown his own plans
> 
> ...


You could say he's grown them. Afterall he left them there to grow and fertilised them with his poo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Kammie said:


> You could say he's grown them. Afterall he left them there to grow and fertilised them with his poo.


Well that's the thing actually - I was just thinking when I'd posted :lol: He's never actually eaten the herby things outside as he's a house bun 

Em
xx


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't say as I've noticed any home-grown treats here  Sounds a good idea though :001_smile: If Loxxy had anything to do with it, I'd find little Shreddies trees growing all over the garden!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Loxxy said:


> Can't say as I've noticed any home-grown treats here  Sounds a good idea though :001_smile: If Loxxy had anything to do with it, I'd find little Shreddies trees growing all over the garden!


I don't mind at all if he does his own gardening :lol: I just can't see how else they could have got there 

I'd love a shreddies tree 

Em
xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds gross but inspect his poo, break one up if you fancy. Maybe he's not digesting the seeds and then when he poos outside the seeds grow. They could even be carried out on his feet, one or two might get stuck in the fur and come off outside. 

It is unlikely that he carries them out in his mouth to purposely plant them for you unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Sounds gross but inspect his poo, break one up if you fancy. Maybe he's not digesting the seeds and then when he poos outside the seeds grow. They could even be carried out on his feet, one or two might get stuck in the fur and come off outside.
> 
> It is unlikely that he carries them out in his mouth to purposely plant them for you unfortunately.


:lol: :lol: That'd be amazing though! I'll have a check of his poo actually - that's a really good idea  Thanks 

Em
xx


----------

